# do it yourself ear cleaning solution



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a boxer that their ears seem to need cleaning often.
My vet was telling me I could use half white vinegar and half alcohol for an ear cleaner solution. 

I was thinking about buying this bottle 
http://www.amazon.com/Zymox-Ear-Cle...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1247615938&sr=1-1

Once it's empty I was thinking about filling it with half white vinegar and half alcohol or am I just better off continuing to buy ear solution?


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Green tea is a good do it yourself solution. Heat it up and then let it cool off. Grab yourself some cotton balls and dip them in the tea, squeeze excess water off and gently wipe the inside of the ear off. 
Now, I've owned three boxers and not one of them ever had a problem with dirty ears unless they were being fed a food that didn't agree with them. In fact, most ear problems are food related. What are you currently feeding your pup?


----------



## kartor83 (Jul 14, 2009)

I had a beagle with ear problems. I used a product by naturvet with tea tree oil in it and had very good luck. ( I think they have a money-back guarantee on their products) I would clean her ears about once a week and it seemed to keep her infections down. Allergies/food can contribute to ear issues.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I use a solution of half witch hazel and half (plain) Listerine. It's good for minor cuts and scrapes, too. =)


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I used the same Naturvet product as kartor83 with my Beagles and had some success. Epi-Otic also worked well for me.

Here's a thread I made awhile back that has a pretty good list of homemade ear cleaning solutions.
http://www.dogforums.com/13-dog-health-questions/41592-ear-cleaning-solutions-blue.html


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Green tea is a good do it yourself solution. Heat it up and then let it cool off. Grab yourself some cotton balls and dip them in the tea, squeeze excess water off and gently wipe the inside of the ear off.
> Now, I've owned three boxers and not one of them ever had a problem with dirty ears unless they were being fed a food that didn't agree with them. In fact, most ear problems are food related. What are you currently feeding your pup?


I've had the pup for about 2-3 weeks and started her off with what the breeder was feeding her, which was purina puppy. But after doing a lot of reading, I switched her to wellness. Her weight, skin and ears are doing much better, but I've been told you need to clean boxer's ears out weekly



rosemaryninja said:


> I used the same Naturvet product as kartor83 with my Beagles and had some success. Epi-Otic also worked well for me.
> 
> Here's a thread I made awhile back that has a pretty good list of homemade ear cleaning solutions.
> http://www.dogforums.com/13-dog-health-questions/41592-ear-cleaning-solutions-blue.html


I don't have any problems with her ears, but I want to prevent any problems. I'll try out what you guys suggested.

My vet was saying that white vinegar and alcohol is the best. He was saying the 50/50 mix has vinegar cleaning and half alcohol drys the liquid faster or instead of cleaning it could cause an ear infection.
Kind of makes me a little nervous, when vet bills and everything is so expensive and these cleaning solutions are only 5-10 dollars give or take.

When I google dog ear cleaner one if the first articles says to use 1/3 water, 1/3 white vinegar and 1/3 alcohol, which is what swimmers use.

It says the water makes it so it's not too strong, but what does too strong me, it will hurt the pet?

http://www.doityourself.com/stry/cleandogsears


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

jboboxer said:


> I've had the pup for about 2-3 weeks and started her off with what the breeder was feeding her, which was purina puppy. But after doing a lot of reading, I switched her to wellness. Her weight, skin and ears are doing much better, but I've been told you need to clean boxer's ears out weekly


Wellness is awesome. Glad it's helped.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a Golden who spends a lot of time in water, and has chronically wet ears. Purple Stuff, aka Blue Power (see link at top of forum) works great for keeping his ears funk free. It works on minor bacterial, fungal, and yeast infections. Depending on the individual dog and/or whether he has scratched the inside of his ears, you can get a memorable reaction from putting alcohol and vinegar in the ears. The witch hazel/boric acid/gentian violet solution is very mild, but it is effective.


----------



## DalmatianDave (Jul 8, 2009)

King had ear problems a couple of years ago and the vet also recommended a water/vinegar solution. It ended up working, but was messy (putting the solution - which dog doesn't like) then need to shake etc.. and cleanup.. 

I can't attest for the bottle you want to buy but the water/vinegar solution should work.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

This works great. I know of many people that have used this for their dogs and once they started they never again had an ear problem. I use it on occasion for maintenance and my dogs have never had ear issues. 
PURPLE EAR CLEANER


Be aware that the alcohol can be drying, so don't leave it sitting in your pups ears for any length of time, but as a cleaner it is great 

16 oz. bottle isopropyl alcohol (70%)
4 tablespoons Boric Acid Solution/powder
17 drops Gentian Violet Solution
Mix all ingredients in the alcohol bottle & shake. (You may need to pour out a small amount of alcohol so it will all fit.) Be sure and SHAKE WELL before each use to disperse the boric acid. It's easier to put in the dog's ears if you put some in a small squirt bottle.
Treatment: Flood ear with solution & massage gently for 60 seconds and wipe with a tissue. Flood a second time and just wipe without massaging. The dog will shake the excess out. The Gentian Violet isn't supposed to stain, but be careful.

Schedule of treatment:
2 times per day for the first 2 weeks
1 time per day for the next 2 weeks
1 time per month thereafter

All ingredients are available at a pharmacy. Even despite the alcohol, dogs don't object to even the first treatment. The Boric Acid soothes the ear & the Gentian Violet is an anti-infection agent. (Where babies get their purple belly buttons from!!) The solution works well on any ear problem from mites to wax to canker. One vet reported a success rate of 95%-99% and felt those not successful had not been routine about it or had not done the treatment long enough. This solution is also effective for the treatment of fungus type infections on the feet & elsewhere on the dog, for cuts on dogs or people, and for hot spots.
For EXTERNAL use only. Avoid getting in eyes.


----------

